# What're the first five words you see?



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

so what are they? DON'T LIE ;3










ps. i'm sorry the img is so small/zoom is a friend n_n


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

prefacing w don't judge me, i just finished a romance novel


mine are

secrets
suck
present
tease
lust


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I feel like the last two are pretty disappointing I wanted something spicier. 

lust
fool 
leave
peep
pogo

Gonna keep going...

scum
arm
noir
tin
meme

none
suicide
pass
read
bottom

k that's enough.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Flesh
Men
Cut
Peep
Deed


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Crush
Gee
Flesh
Cute
Kick


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

passion 
these
past 
kiss 
enigma


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

crush
suicide
dread 
pass
fad


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Bail
Lust
These
Rush
Fool

EDIT, oh, "rush" could've been "crush," I see now...ah well, I saw "rush."

And for some reason my brain wanted to register "fooly" as a word.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Crush
Fool
Meme
Naked
Pee


Pogo
Passion
Coke
Tease
Kick
Present
Dream
Kiss
Alice


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Lust
Rage
Leave
Suicide
Kiss

Hmm, I could probably write a short drama/romance story based off these :lol


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Suicide
Scum
Maniac
Present
Malice


----------



## Evelin_ (May 27, 2020)

Passion
Enigma
Chat
Crush
Alice


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Door, Fool, Am, Deed, Bot


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Mary, Alice, passion, flesh, risk


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

these
dread
enigma
cut
leave


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Lust
Rage 

Enigma
Suicide
Dread


That's interesting...


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Scum 
You
Smell
Of
BO

Proper one

Cum
On
Naked
Men
MMM


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Made
One
Passion
Malice
Suicide


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Wisdom
Sigh
Ease
These
One

Bail
Lust
These
Fool
Man

Pass
Read
Past
Secrets
Leave

Wisdom
Present
Ease
Hate
None


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

CUM
FOOL
MALICE
NAKED
MANIA


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Lust, Ron, None, Meme, Secrets


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Feel
Resent
Tease
Passion
Wisdom


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Fool, Past, Malice, Read, Eat.

Sucks about all the people that have left / been banned over the last year. 3 of the people in this thread that I used to interact with are gone now. Sigh.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

fool
mania
secrets
see
bail


----------



## Wabi-Sabi (Sep 26, 2018)

so, leave, fool, cut, passion


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

symron
niacckiss
sorgia
meklidrea
pogorpass


----------



## Noimportant (Mar 20, 2021)

Suicide
Past
Meme
Secret
None


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Crush
Lust
Read
Suicide
Peep


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

Bail
These
Hate
Secret
Enigma


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

Leave
Naked
Kiss
Bail
Suicide


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Rage
Deed
Flesh
Cut
Lice


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

crush
fool
risk
scum
enigma


----------



## Black jesus (May 14, 2021)

Flesh
Leave
Maniac
Made
Kick


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Feel
Tease
Wisdom
Secret
Kick


----------



## CantGoOn (May 19, 2021)

Ahomam 

Shfoo

Eramto 

Dreads

Hi


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Leave, fool, see , suicide, scum

took me about 6 or 7 seconds


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol I tried this again just now and most of the words I saw weren't words like pastr but my brain highlighted them anyway I did see dread again though. Then a bit later malice and kick and despair.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Resent
Tease
Truth
Made
Leave


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Bail
Fool
Naked
Nude
Deed


----------



## Lauralyn (Jun 21, 2021)

Lice kick see lust fool


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Lust, crush, fool, one, stalker...

Not sure what that says about me but I'm worried now lol 😅


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

None, past, hate, see, coke


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Mines are graphic and mean.
Lust
Fool
Leave
Cu {something}
Kick

Seriously that is what I saw first.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Feel
Malice
Dream
Tease
Kick


----------



## LCoilerAlert (Dec 7, 2016)

cafune said:


> so what are they? DON'T LIE ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secret, Hate, The, Coke, Arm. Lol. My mind must be very simple minded right now.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Read Truth Alice Naked Mad


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Crush Fool Man Rage Flesh

Wow am I some kind of psycho or something? That's really dark.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

These


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

None meme naked dread dream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dream
Wisdom
Crush
Feel
Malice


----------



## Viuss (Oct 21, 2021)

Enigma
Naked
Malice
Kick
Crush


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

men
meme
cum 
lust
naked


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Leave
Kiss
Feel
Kick
Maniac


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Scum
Kiss
Passion
Cut
Coke


----------

